
Secure Messaging for Healthcare: An Effective Solution for Better Service - SofiaNuro
http://nuro.im/secure-messaging-for-healthcare-an-effective-solution-for-better-service/
======
HeyShayBY
TigerText are way ahead of these guys. Best of luck to them though

